# Removing EasyBCD?



## stinger608 (May 15, 2011)

Okay, had a couple of operating systems running for a bit, but have since went back to just running Windows 7. Now I am trying to delete or cancel Easy BCD and can't for the life of me remember how the hell to do it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stinger608 (May 16, 2011)

No one knows how to rid a system of this?


----------



## oily_17 (May 16, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> No one knows how to rid a system of this?



What exactly are you looking to remove, the program itself or modifications you made to the bootloader ?

EDIT:If you are looking to remove entries of the old OS's at boot time I think you just have to use the Add/Remove Entry section and delete the ones you dont want.


----------



## stinger608 (May 16, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> What exactly are you looking to remove, the program itself or modifications you made to the bootloader ?
> 
> EDIT:If you are looking to remove entries of the old OS's at boot time I think you just have to use the Add/Remove Entry section and delete the ones you dont want.



The mods to the bootloader actually. When I boot up, it gives me the choice between two different Windows installation, and I only have one now. 

I tried installing the Windows 7 disk, and doing the repair boot loader and it is still there.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2011)

Boot to the Win7 DVD.
Click on Repair.
Open the command prompt.
Run *bootrec /Rebuildbcd*

That should scan your computer and build a new bcd with the OSes it finds.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 16, 2011)

Two options:

1) If you're ever going to dual boot again just delete the entry for the other version of windows.  Run the easy BCD program and you can manually choose to delete boot entries (and set timer to 0 seconds do there is no delay).

2) If you don't want to dual boot restore the boot loader (as newtekie1 suggested) from your windows dvd.  To do this remove easy bcd from your system entirely.  When rebooting follow these instructions from M$:http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392.


Best of luck.


----------

